

Burnt out and broke and hungry - georgiano

Hi all i&#x27;m about to get an idea funded having discussed now for WEEKS with an angel investor - i was asked to re-write the marketing and revenue plan again but i seem to have no motivation to do so...just plain lazy! Having not eaten for 2 days now, can&#x27;t afford groceries.Can anybody buy me dinner!
======
jacquesm
Sure, what's your IBAN?

On another note: I think your angel deal is dead in the water, they just don't
want to tell you outright.

~~~
georgiano
Oh my God, thank you Jacquesm! Thank you a million and God bless...actually i
braced myself for something like get a job you loser! But thank you!

I don't have a IBAN, but you can please send it thru paypal
-epayment@ewebalsolutions.com.

Thanks a million!

P.S - i hope the angel isn't dead as you said he sounded very keen - see here
[http://i59.tinypic.com/2z6ukg4.png](http://i59.tinypic.com/2z6ukg4.png) i
just need to come up with a potent strategy which i would if i had the energy
so thank you Jacquesm, would let you know how it turned out.

